# Desire Power LiFePO4 Battery



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

wow impressive. Where can they be purchased? Can they be bought directly from your factory, or do you need a bulk order? Prices? Weight? energy density?


----------



## joy.desirepower (Nov 9, 2009)

neanderthal said:


> wow impressive. Where can they be purchased? Can they be bought directly from your factory, or do you need a bulk order? Prices? Weight? energy density?


hi,neanderthal,thanks for your interest in our LiFePO4 battery. would you please give me your email adress, then I will provide you information you need ?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

joy.desirepower said:


> hi,neanderthal,thanks for your interest in our LiFePO4 battery. would you please give me your email adress, then I will provide you information you need ?


You may as well share it with everyone.... we have no secrets among us.


----------



## fishguts (Dec 19, 2008)

Just wondering why commercial enterprises are allowed to tout their products on the forum instead of using the classified section or paying for advertising? Seems like the wrong place to be pushing a product.

And don't you just love it when a company comes on here with their latest product and they don't give any idea what it costs to purchase or have it shipped? I always assume their price isn't competitive because they're afraid to tell you what it is up front.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Ditto what Fish said.
If their prices were really good they would jump at the chance to post them right here for free.


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree. And I sent them my e-mail like they asked and I haven't received any reply at all. Weird.


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

neanderthal said:


> I agree. And I sent them my e-mail like they asked and I haven't received any reply at all. Weird.


I sent them an email. They sent me an excel file that still doesn't have any prices. I really don't understand that strategy.


----------



## joy.desirepower (Nov 9, 2009)

EVComponents said:


> I sent them an email. They sent me an excel file that still doesn't have any prices. I really don't understand that strategy.


Hi Sir, 
Yeah, I fully understand that prices are always the first thing the customers want to know. And actually we also willing to provide our correct and effective prices for customers' reference. And mostly the quotations have to be made on some other necessary factors. Such as for E-bikes LiFePO4 batteries, we have to know the watt of your motor; the Max. continuous/burst discharge current; dimension...etc; some other information, then we can check the right quotation for you. As we are a leading battery manufacturer and exporter, we mainly provide our products to overseas distributors/agents. So maybe you can try to get some more information from our distributors according. Thanks. 

Of course, you can also contact me directly to get some more information/assistance you need on our products or other aspects. Thanks.


----------



## joy.desirepower (Nov 9, 2009)

neanderthal said:


> I agree. And I sent them my e-mail like they asked and I haven't received any reply at all. Weird.


 
I am sorry that I didn't receive your email. Maybe there is something with the email system. Can you re-sent your email inquiry to me again when you are available? ( To [email protected] ) Then we can make further discussion. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## joy.desirepower (Nov 9, 2009)

fishguts said:


> Just wondering why commercial enterprises are allowed to tout their products on the forum instead of using the classified section or paying for advertising? Seems like the wrong place to be pushing a product.
> 
> And don't you just love it when a company comes on here with their latest product and they don't give any idea what it costs to purchase or have it shipped? I always assume their price isn't competitive because they're afraid to tell you what it is up front.


 
Actually we also pay to attend lots of exhibitions domenstic and also overseas for our products. We also do make paying of some advertisements via magazines or some other B2B website...etc; Meanwhile, as myself also interested in electric bikes or cars, then got this oppotunite to here and get some more information about these electronic devices. So I just want to share some of my information about LiFePO4 batteries for these devices. Do not just aims to make this as an advertisemnt fields. Hope your kind understanding. Thanks. 

No matter how, I am really enjoyed to meet and talk with you all here. Thanks. 
2009-11-13 ​


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

OK so post your list of American and European Distributors here.


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, Joy. I guess what you need to understand about us, about our community here, is that we are not your average customers. I realize that with your average customers you need them to tell you which motor and controller they have and you can design a pack for them and guide them.

A great many of us here have already designed and built a successful electric car of bike. Some of us have built several. We are fully capable of doing the calculations concerning battery pack size and number and types of cells. So if you provided us the cost per watt-hour, that would certainly be enough info for us to do our own calculations to build a battery pack. If you could tell us the cost of the each cell in each size they are availible, that would be enough for us. You don't need to design each pack for us individually like you would with your average customer. That method would save you time, and be easier on you, and also be easier for us.

If your cells can really provide 10c continuous, I think A LOT of us would be interested. We have been trying to find an affordable solution for batteries like this for a long time.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

According to the discharge numbers I guess that you're using Headway cells.

Is this 20 C available trough the BMS or you're bypassing it?

What does the BMS do? Low/over voltage cut-off/protection?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

One thing I can add here is you can't always expect to have a price given up front. You need to remember how competitive lithium battery marketing is in china right now. Competing companies are always looking for ways to slit each others throats so posting prices on a public forum would be a great way to tip their hand. Thats why they offer to give information direct to the individual customers (which is still a risk they are taking).

If you ever do see prices posted freely on alibaba or forums, you can bet they are not the best possible price they offer and are not going to be a good example of the fair market price. We don't have to agree with how the situation works, but understanding it helps.

Only time will tell if Joy represents a good company and if they are trustworthy. As always, keep your wits about you and judge each seller on their own merits. Some are good, others not so good.


----------



## joy.desirepower (Nov 9, 2009)

Voltswagen said:


> OK so post your list of American and European Distributors here.


hi, thanks for your response, would you please view the following links for the detailed information about our distributors:

http://www.desire-battery.com/global.html


----------



## Buckster (Nov 4, 2009)

Having looked at the company website it seems the batteries are for RC vehicles, the biggest battery they do is 10ah, stack a few for an eBike sure but the language difference and the Chinese bablefish translator just aren't cutting the mustard on this one, when Joy sees the word car she sees a Tamiya not a Toyota. These companies use spider bots to track down users, the key words are "LiFePO4", "eBike" and "car", they have no idea of the context and it is easy to pay some luckless element of an unlimited workforce to ply a board with marketing from a script without any knowledge whatsoever of what the actual requirements are.
So unless you guys are looking for a chinese girlfriend to send money to by Western Union, I think you are on a loser here.


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

Buckster said:


> So unless you guys are looking for a chinese girlfriend to send money to by Western Union, I think you are on a loser here.



Might wanna be a little more careful with what your post. That could certainly be interpreted as offensive.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 4, 2009)

neanderthal said:


> Might wanna be a little more careful with what your post. That could certainly be interpreted as offensive.


You really think that is offensive? Amazing.


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

Good call on that, David85


----------

